# Werden Sie sich Half-Life 2: Episode 1 (ehemals Aftermath) zulegen?



## Administrator (13. April 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## schakal3004 (13. April 2006)

[x] erstmal die tests abwarten

würd zwar schon gern wissen wie die story exakt weitergeht aber ma guggen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. April 2006)

Da fehlt imo noch eine Antwort:

[x]Nein - weil ich das Episodenformat nicht unterstützen möchte.

Ich möchte Spiele/Addons nicht Häppchenweise präsentiert bekommen, sondern im Ganzen. Daher käme ein Kauf für mich erst in Frage, wenn es irgendwann mal alle Episoden in einem Gesamtpaket zusammen gäbe.


----------



## Worrel (14. April 2006)

[x] erst mal die Tests abwarten, und dann noch, bis die Episoden als Sammelpack erscheinen ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. April 2006)

[X] Nein, weil ich Steam nicht weiter unterstützen werden und mir außerdem die Häppchenweise Aufteilung in Episoden nicht zusagt.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (14. April 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 14.04.2006 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Nein, weil ich Steam nicht weiter unterstützen werden und mir außerdem die Häppchenweise Aufteilung in Episoden nicht zusagt.



[X[ Da ich Steam eh schon abgenickt habe , will ich wissen, ob es das Ganze auch auf einem Datenträger gibt


----------



## Goddess (14. April 2006)

Shadow_Man am 14.04.2006 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlt imo noch eine Antwort:
> 
> [x]Nein - weil ich das Episodenformat nicht unterstützen möchte.
> 
> Ich möchte Spiele/Addons nicht Häppchenweise präsentiert bekommen, sondern im Ganzen. Daher käme ein Kauf für mich erst in Frage, wenn es irgendwann mal alle Episoden in einem Gesamtpaket zusammen gäbe.



*unterschreib*


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (16. April 2006)

[x] Nö, fand HL² recht fad. Eine Fortsetzung von was Langweiligem kauft sich doch keiner.


----------



## newester (16. April 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 16.04.2006 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Nö, fand HL² recht fad. Eine Fortsetzung von was Langweiligem kauft sich doch keiner.



dito




Spoiler



Komisch   , auf den Nachfolger von Far Cry, also Crysis hab ich dagegen sehr große Lust.


----------



## axelschweiss (17. April 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 16.04.2006 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Nö, fand HL² recht fad. Eine Fortsetzung von was Langweiligem kauft sich doch keiner.


Same here.


----------



## Powerhero (17. April 2006)

Seit der Katastrophe, bei der nach dem Kauf von HL1 Source plötzlich ALLE meine Steam Games zu einer blutleeren Kinderversion herunterzensiert wurden und der unverschämten Reaktion seitens Valve darauf (alle Deutschen bekommen nur zensierte Spiele von uns, Pech!), werde ich den TEUFEL tun und noch einen einzigen Cent für ein steamverseuchtes Spiel bezahlen.

Außerdem warne ich jeden davor das zu tun, außer es ist ihm egal, als volljähriger deutscher Staatsbürger so behandelt zu werden. Aber vergeßt nicht: der Beginn der Zensur ist das Ende der Demokratie. Auch wenn es bei solchen Kleinigkeiten wie Computerspielen anfängt.


----------



## Bonkic (17. April 2006)

Powerhero am 17.04.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vergeßt nicht: der Beginn der Zensur ist das Ende der Demokratie.



die beschneidung der spiele ist valves werk.
abgesehen davon gibts in deutschland auch keine vorabzensur von staatswegen.


----------



## newester (17. April 2006)

Bonkic am 17.04.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Powerhero am 17.04.2006 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke im gemeinsamen Einverständnis mit EA um eine Einstufung ab 16 Jahren zu erhalten, siehe z.B. Counters Strike Source / Day of Defeat.


----------



## Bonkic (18. April 2006)

newester am 17.04.2006 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 17.04.2006 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was sollte ea damit zu tun haben ?  :-o


----------



## Rosini (18. April 2006)

[ x ] Nein, da ich Spiele nicht häppchenweise präsentiert bekommen möchte. Vielleicht einmal im Sammelpack, in welchem alle Episoden komplett sein werden....
Außerdem unterstütze ich Online-Plattformen nicht. Ich möchte eine Verpackung und ein abgedrucktes Handbuch.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. April 2006)

Bonkic am 18.04.2006 08:37 schrieb:
			
		

> was sollte ea damit zu tun haben ?  :-o


EA = Böse, egal was sie machen und ob sie damit überhaupt was zu tun haben. Es paßt einem am Spiel was nicht und es kommt von EA -> dann ist doch klar: EA wollte das so. An jedem Treiberproblem oder unausgereifter Software, wo Windows dann nicht mehr das macht, was der User will, ist doch auch MS Schuld.


----------



## crackajack (18. April 2006)

[X] Nein, wenn das Spiel eine Steamverbindung voraussetzt. (deswegen habe ich HL2 schon nicht gekauft)
[X] Ja, wenn es ohne steam und die addon-Häppchen als Gesamtpaket erscheinen. (Das Buch "The green mile" wurde durch so eine Aufteilung verhunzt. Das waren 6 Minibücher und es war dadurch völlig spannungsfrei  )


----------



## newester (18. April 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 18.04.2006 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 18.04.2006 08:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

Was los?
Lest mal mein Kommentar, ist völlig neutral oder wo ist was "böse"? HÄ? 

Was ist nicht nachvollziehbar daran, das ein Entwickler sich mit dem Publisher darauf einigt ein Spiel (das voher/ursprünglich anders verkauft wurde) zu beschneiden (Blut + Ragdoll rausnehmen), damit das Spiel eine 16er-Einstufung bekommt und somit öfter abgesetzten werden kann?

Warum hat Valve das nicht schon vorher gemacht bzw. kamen vorher auf die Idee? Warum erst bei der EA gepublishten Ausgabe? Also das EA überhaupt nix damit zu tun hat, scheint wohl abwägiger als andersherum? Aber nochmal was ist daran böse, verwerflich, verurteilend oder sonst was? Kapier ich nicht...

PS: Es ist doch genau anders herum. Nicht alle Leute hacken auf EA rum, sondern man darf nix mehr über EA schreiben was nicht nett klingt. Sobald man nur ansatzweise etwas schreibt was als kritischer Ton interpertiert werden könnte, wird man praktisch als EA-Flamer bezeichnet. Verrückt das ganze.


----------



## Powerhero (19. April 2006)

Bonkic am 17.04.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Powerhero am 17.04.2006 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Trotzdem gibt es in Deutschland Spiele, die eine Freigabe ab 18 erhalten haben, die also definitiv nicht mehr an Minderjährige verkauft werden dürfen, aber trotzdem aufs übelste gekürzt auf den Markt kommen. Aktuelle Beispiele sind Quake 4, Blood Rayne 2, GTA SA... 

Wenn es auch keine Vorabzensur gibt, wie nennt man denn sonst die zwangsweise Beschneidung von Filmen / Spielen / Internetseiten für volljährige Staatsbürger?


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2006)

Powerhero am 19.04.2006 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es auch keine Vorabzensur gibt, wie nennt man denn sonst die zwangsweise Beschneidung von Filmen / Spielen / Internetseiten für volljährige Staatsbürger?




das siehst du falsch -
die hersteller könnten durchaus ungekürzte versionen auf den deutschen markt bringen (es sei denn das medium verstösst gegen einen straftatbestand, aber das wollen wir hier ja mal ausklammern) .


----------



## newester (19. April 2006)

Ich frage mich bis heute noch warum in der deutschen Far Cry-Version der Ragdoll-Effekt nicht enthalten sei darf /durfte, trotz der Einstufung "keine Jugendfreigabe".

HL2 durfte mit Ragdoll antreten, da die Combine nicht als menschliche Wesen betrachtet wurden, oder? 

Ich weiß nicht, aber manchmal wird irgendwie scheinbar mit zweierlei Maß oder willkürlich entschieden, selbst dann noch wenn das Spiel eindeutig erst ab 18 Jahre zu erwerb ist.


----------



## armundhaesslich (20. April 2006)

Rosini am 18.04.2006 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> [ x ] Nein, da ich Spiele nicht häppchenweise präsentiert bekommen möchte. Vielleicht einmal im Sammelpack, in welchem alle Episoden komplett sein werden....
> Außerdem unterstütze ich Online-Plattformen nicht. Ich möchte eine Verpackung und ein abgedrucktes Handbuch.


DITO ! Genau Deiner Ansicht! 

Online-Plattform:   
Episoden-Format:


----------



## Bonkic (20. April 2006)

newester am 19.04.2006 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, aber manchmal wird irgendwie scheinbar mit zweierlei Maß oder willkürlich entschieden,



da hast du sicher nicht ganz unrecht. 



> selbst dann noch wenn das Spiel eindeutig erst ab 18 Jahre zu erwerb ist.



die bpm ist eben (natürlich) nicht an die einstufungen der usk gebunden.


----------



## Moejoe82 (1. Mai 2006)

SYSTEM am 13.04.2006 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Nein!

Zum einen ist HL2 zwar ein Spiel das einige wirklich gute Stellen hat (besonders gegen ende im Straßenkampf und das Gefängnis), aber auch einige die mich nicht gerade vom Hocker gehauen haben (z.B. Boots- und Buggyfahrt). Über das Ende wollen wir besser erst garnicht reden. Alles in allem nur ein gutes Spiel, von dem ich das Addon nicht unbedingt spielen muss. Teil eins hat mir da irgendwie besser gefallen.

Zum anderen auf Grund der Episodenaufteilung. Ich will bei einem Spiel eine eigenständige, geschlossene Story, die von mir aus teilweise auf einem voranggegangen Teil basiern darf, aber auch ohne diesen noch eine geschlossene, gute Handlung ergibt. Ich will ein Ende und kein plötzliches "to be continued" / "Wenn sie wissen wollen wie es weiter geht, kaufen sie sich den nächsten Teil".

Dazu kommt noch Steam. Ich habe ja nichts dagegen das man für den Multiplayerpart eines Spieles eine Onlineregistrierung brauch, eine einmalige KURZE Freischaltung für den Singleplayer alla XP ist auch noch gerade so zu vertreten, aber ich habe etwas dagegen das ich nach jeder Installation mich erst einmal einwählen und mir dabei auch noch die ganzen Updates ziehen muss, bevor ich dann auch nur eine Minute spielen kann. Valves Steamlösung gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------

